# Certified 224cc 2-Stage Gas Snowblower, 24-in



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Has anybody here ever hear about these?… I walked in my local store a few days ago and saw these machines… not that I'm interested in buying one but I'm wondering if it's they
're made by someone else and re-branded under the "Certified" name? They want $800. for this model and they list larger ones too (27" and 30").

Claude.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Never heard of them and they installed the tires facing the wrong direction. Just speculating here but they're more than likely just another chinese made, low quality blower. Those rakes look a little flimsy. Matter of fact I bet that whole machine has lots of flex built into it. The more I look at it the less I'm liking what I see.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like it's under the "Powersmart" umbrella of products. Meet the......


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Never heard of them and they installed the tires facing the wrong direction. Just speculating here but they're more than likely just another chinese made, low quality blower. Those rakes look a little flimsy.


Head north to your nearest Canadian Tire store and take a look at them. Beautiful country, friendly people, nice road trip.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

But wait there's more:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's the Powersmart version:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If Canada is not on your itinerary guess you could look at them in the states, but I'm thinking you will pass Joe.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Zavie said:


> If Canada is not on your itinerary guess you could look at them in the states, but I'm thinking you will pass Joe.



*I'm thinking you're correct @Zavie :wink2:
*
*I noticed yesterday I'm getting really close to post # 5000. Next post is it.:surprise:*


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> *I'm thinking you're correct @Zavie :wink2:
> *
> *I noticed yesterday I'm getting really close to post # 5000. Next post is it.:surprise:*


Congrats, today is the day!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I only have 3746 till I get to 5000, maybe by next year.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

The bic lighter of snowblowers , use it for 5 years. Then pitch it.
That’s what the local Canadian Tire dealer told me.
If you only use it 6 times a year it’ll last longer.

From the store reviews 
Made by Champion 
Keep fresh gas for it, make sure belts are adjusted correctly,
Take it easy, it’s not a commercial unit.
Retail price $699
Seen them on sale $499 last year at Canadian Tire


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the Canadian version makes way more sense. After it's done, with that green paint it could be re-purposed as a planter, or yard art.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Might look cheap but it does have a metal Shute and decent Shute crank, it is a powermore eng, not my fav eng


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

